# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  كيف اصبح وكيله لشركه اجنبيه؟

## مزايين بوظبي

الله يبارك لكم وعلى جميع جهودكم البناءه يارب

 اتردد على امريكا من كم سنه
وعجبني محل ملابس ممتاز

قررت ابتدي بكشك ابيع فيه واتمكن من المشروع
ثم اشوف الاقبال كيف ثم افتح محل بمول..

فكرت اكون وكيله بس لاني اجهل شنو ورا كلمة (وكيل ) احس
نفسي اوقف معرف بشنو افكر او شنهي الخطه او كيف؟ او 
هل هذي الفكره الصحيحه عشان افتح المحل في ابوظبي لازم اكون وكيله؟؟؟
واذا كانت الفكره صح! زين شنو يتوجب علي اعرفه؟

انا رايحه امريكا بعد العيد وبحاول اعرف منهو صاحب المحل او
كيف يستوردون البضاعه
وبوضح لهم الفكره باقولهم ابي استورد بضاعتكم وابيعها ابي اكون وكيله؟
شنو لازم اسالهم هل في اساله معينه في هذي الاجراءات؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Sobhan: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

اختي هاي صغية اتفاقية وكالة حصرية مبداية منقولة من احد المواقع ,, ممكن تعطيج فكرة عن معنى الوكالة التجارية ,, 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنه في يوم........................... ...... تم الإتفاق والتراضي بين كل من :
أولاً : .............................. .............................. ............................." طرف أول "
ثانياً : .............................. .............................. ..................... " طرف ثان "

تمهيد

بناءً على رغبة الطرفين في إيجاد علاقة تعامل فيما بينهما لخدمة مصالحهما المشتركة وتحديد حقوق والتزامات كل طرف تجاه الآخر ووفقاً لما يقتضيه نظام الوكالات التجارية وتعديلاته بالمملكة العربية السعودية وحيث أبدى الطرف الثاني رغبته في الحصول على وكالة تجارية من الطرف الأول فيما يتعلق بالمنتجات محل الإتفاقية ولما تلاقت إرادة الطرفان على ذلك فقد اتفقا على ما يلي بعد أن أقرا بأهليتهما المعتبرة شرعاً للتعاقد والتصرف .
أولاً : يعتبر التمهيد سالف الذكر جزء لا يتجزأ من هذه الإتفاقية .
ثانياً : أقر الطرف الأول باعتماد الطرف الثاني وكيلاً حصرياً في دول ...........فيما يختص بإبرام التعاقدات بشأن منتجات الطرف الأول .
ثالثاً : موضوع هذه الوكالة المنتجات المقدمة من الطرف الأول هي بيع وتوزيع المنتجات التالية ( تذكر المنتجات ومواصفاتها بالتفصيل ) .
رابعاً : منطقة الوكالة : يتحدد النطاق المكاني لسريان هذه الإتفاقية بدول ....................... فقط .
خامساً : مدة سريان هذا العقد ............. سنوات تبدأ من ...............وتنتهي في............... قابلة للتجديد لمدة أخرى مماثلة ما لم يخطر أحد الطرفين الطرف الآخر برغبته في عدم التجديد كتابة وذلك قبل إنتهاء العقد في مدته الأصلية أو المجددة بـ ....... على الأقل .
سادساً : يلتزم الطرف الأول بتقديم كافة المعلومات أو أية أشياء أخرى التي يطلبها الطرف الثاني يما يتعلق بالمواصفات الفنية للمنتج والعينات والكتالوجات وشهادات الضمان وشهادات المنشأ إلخ .

سابعاً : فيما يختص بتنفيذ عقود التوريد يلتزم الطرف الأول بتوريد أصناف مطابقة للمواصفات المتفق عليها في التعاقد وإعداد فواتير البيع وشهادات المنشأ موثقة من جميع الدوائر الحكومية داخل بلد المنشأ .
ثامناً : في حالة رفض المنتجات موضوع الوكالة لعيوب فنية في الإنتاج والتصنيع يكون الطرف الأول ملزم باستلامها واستبدالها بمنتجات مطابقة للمواصفات والإلتزام بدفع أية تعويضات عن الأضرار الناشئة عن ذلك .
تاسعاً: يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتسويق منتجات الطرف الأول و الحفاظ على سمعة منتجاته وكافة حقوقه المالية المترتبة على التعاقدات التي وقعها نيابة عن الطرف الأول بصفته وكيلاً عنه داخل دول ................. .
عاشراً : لا يحق للطرف الأول إبرام أي تعاقدات داخل دول ....................... إلا بعد مراجعة الطرف الثاني وضمان حقوقه المالية .
حادي عشر : يلتزم الطرف الأول بدفع عمولة للطرف الثاني عن كل طلبية يتم التعاقد عليها في منطقة الوكالة سواء تم البيع عن طريق الوكيل أو عن طريق البيع المباشر من الطرف الأول ويتم حساب العمولة على أساس نسبة مئوية من قيمة الطلبية يتفق عليها عند تنفيذ كل طلبية على حدة .
ثاني عشر : في حالة نشوء أي خلافات أو منازعات ( لا قدر الله ) يتم تسويتها بالحلول الودية أولاً , وفي حالة تعذر ذلك يتم اللجوء إلى القضاء داخل المملكة العربية السعودية ويكون القانون والنظام السعودي هو الواجب التطبيق على النزاع .
ثالث عشر : لا يحق للطرف الأول منح وكالته لأي وكيل جديد داخل حدود المنطقة المبينة بالإتفاقية أثناء فترة سريانه أو أثناء فض المنازعات بينه وبين الطرف الثاني ( في حالة حدوث ذلك لا سمح الله ) .
رابع عشر : تسري على هذا العقد كافة الأحكام والأنظمة المعمول بها في المملكة العربية السعودية .
خامس عشر : حررت هذه الإتفاقية من خمسة عشر بنداً على صفحتين ومن ثلاثة نسخ تسلم كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها ويتولى الطرف الثاني تقديم نسخة مصدقاً عليها لإتمام إجراءات تسجيل العقد بسجل الوكالات التجارية بوزارة التجارة بالمملكة العربية السعودية .

الطرف الأول ( الموكل ) الطرف الثاني ( الوكيل )


والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى  :Smile: 

@اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## مزايين بوظبي

الله يبارك فيج وفي من احببتي ,,
وسعتي نظرتي وفكرتي وحتاس بطني وانا اتعمق بالقوانين والامور
الين توترت وعروني بطني^_^

بس بالفعل نظرتي توضحت افضل عن قبل.. بالصيغه يا ام ناصر.

تسلمين والله.

بنات اذا حد عنده معلومات او حتى اذا تعرفون احد سوا طريقتي وعندكم قصته.. او اي احد سولف عن هذي الامور ولو شي بسيط بالله لا تبخلون فيه..
واذا في طريقه افضل مثلا نقول افضل عن سالفت الوكيل هم لا تبخل بطرحها ومنكم نستفيد.

----------


## أمـ فيصل

للرفـــــع 

أستغفر الله العظيم

----------


## صوت الشعب

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post34721919

صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## ميرال

حتى تكوني وكيل لازم يكون عندك رخصة تجارية ومقر للشركة وكشف حساب 

زوجي اخد وكاله من شركة مستحضرات تجميل وعناية بالبشره شغله طويله 


وكل شركة تختلف عن الثانية 


شوفي الشركة وطلباتها

----------


## الجنة طموحي

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## مداد قلم

اوافق الاخت ميرال الله يوفقج وان شاء الله نشوف بضايعج

----------


## دااار الزين

بالتوفيق

----------


## دمـ غرام ـعة

كل شركة ولها شروطها الخاصة اختي
ولازم تتفاهمين على طريقة الشحن وغيرها
عقبها لازم تطلعين رخصة تجارية بالدولة
بالتوفيق الغلا

----------


## uae75

الله يطولي في عمرج لازم يكون عندهم ترخيص توكيل... الخطوة الأولى قبل لا اتسافرين إذا لهم موقع فالإنترنت دوري كلمة Franchise

اذا موجودة عندهم فيعني تقدرين اتكونين وكيلة الماركة مالتهم طبعاً بشروطهم.... و إذا ما عندهم راسليهم على بريدهم واسئليهم إذا بيعطونج الفرنشايز للمحل وعادة اتكون اسعار الوكالات للملابس او محلات الملابس من 10 إلى 50 الف دولار مدته 5 سنوات قابل للتجديد .... اتمنى ان هم غير والله يوفقكم وحاضرين للرد على استفساراتكم

----------


## أحلام علي

حد عنده معلومات اكثر

----------


## الدبه

نفس السؤال

----------


## الملكة ديهيا

نفس السؤال اللي عندها معلومات لا تبخل علينا

----------

